# Losing Internet Connection 3 times a day



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

I upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 about 4 days ago. Since then, I have been losing my internet connection intermittently. My ISP is blaming my Netgear router and Netgear is blaming my ISP. I have tried plugging the modem directly into my laptop and it still happens. The only fix is for me to restart my computer.

I saw that someone else was having a problem with losing connection and I saw a reply that when Windows comes out with a new service pack, it will resolve the problem. Do you know the website for Microsoft Windows 10 forum?

I upgraded to Win 10 by using a Media Tool instead of waiting my turn in the queue. 

I have a Pavilion dv6-7135nr Entertainment PC laptop.

Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP Pavilion dv6-7135nr Entertainment Notebook PC*

It originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

It appears to have Realtek ethernet.

It appears to have Broadcom or Qualcomm Atheros or Ralink wireless.

Its driver downloads section doesn't yet have Windows 10 drivers.

--------------------------------------------------------

Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Network Adapters* heading.

What's the exact names of the devices listed there?

Double-click each one to open its properties window.

Does it show each one as working properly?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello Flavalee,

Under Device Manager, I see the following:

Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI)
Broadcom 4313GN 802.11b/g/n 1x1 WiFi Adapter
Realtek PCle GBE Family Controller

Yes, all of them show they are working properly.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Under Device Manager, I see the following:
> 
> Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
> Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI)
> ...


Okay, good. :up:
I was mainly concerned with the primary wireless and ethernet devices.

Windows 10 is buggy and is causing issues with a lot of computers, especially laptops.
Hopefully, Microsoft's upcoming "service pack" will fix most of them.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

flavallee said:


> Okay, good. :up:
> I was mainly concerned with the primary wireless and ethernet devices.
> 
> Windows 10 is buggy and is causing issues with a lot of computers, especially laptops.
> ...


Thanks.

It just seems that sometimes when I go onto Skype, I lose internet connection, but it has not yet so far this morning. Netgear is asking me to log my activity for 24 hours. I may get a new router, but it's only about a year old. I'm just trying to figure out what the culprit is. I do remember, when I had Win 7, that I was getting some dropped internet, but certaintly not this many times. I need my computer for work. Yesterday morning, my computer would not turn on at all. I had to unplug everything, and take out the battery and then it finally started up. Scary!


----------



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

During a phone call to Netgear, the conclusion is that 1. I cannot go back to Windows 7. 2. A wireless card inside computer is not supported by Win 10 yet. The driver is not available now, but may be in a few weeks". So I guess I just have to wait until we get that service pack. He had me add an additional cable going from router to my laptop, so we shall see how many times I get the dropped internet now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

One of the problems with switching from Windows 7 to Windows 10 is that some devices will stop working or not work properly.

Whether the upcoming "service pack" will fix that problem, that yet is to be seen.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

flavallee said:


> One of the problems with switching from Windows 7 to Windows 10 is that some devices will stop working or not work properly.
> 
> Whether the upcoming "service pack" will fix that problem, that yet is to be seen.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------


Thanks for replying. I am stumped. I need my computer for work. I can't go back to Win 7 and if my Internet problem is not resolved, I do not know what to do.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I read this article a short time ago.

Do You Regret Upgrading To Windows 10?

As far as I know, Microsoft will allow you to revert back to Windows 7 within 30 days after making the upgrade.

If you wait after 30 days, you'll be forced to make a clean reinstall of Windows 7.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

flavallee said:


> I read this article a short time ago.
> 
> Do You Regret Upgrading To Windows 10?
> 
> ...


The manufacturer of my router (Netgear) did a remote session yesterday with me and he said he tried to go back to Windows 7 but he told me it's not possible. I upgraded only about a week ago. Do you know of a link that can teach me to go back to Windows 7 without losing any of my data? Thanks for the article. I do regret upgrading at this point. I manually upgraded using the Media Tool. Right now I have a cable running from modem to router and another cable running from router to laptop and still have intermittent drops of my internet. I wanted to run my computer wireless but now it's not. I sometimes like to move my laptop and I also sometimes like to take my laptop to work with me, but then I would need to unplug cables from my computer. I am not ready to do a clean install. That seems drastic and would need to do a whole lot of updates. I am wondering though if I were able to just go back to Windows 7 (not clean install), if I would then see the update option to Win 10 AFTER they seek their service pack available. ??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to *Recovery options in Windows 10*.

Scroll down to the bottom of the page, then click the *Go back to your previous version of Windows* link.

Read the instructions carefully.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

